

Police in Ga. shut down girls' lemonade stand - wallflower
http://www.usatoday.com/news/offbeat/2011-07-15-lemonade-stand-shut-down_n.htm

======
fexl
Back when I was a kid in the '60s, lots of people suffered from lemonade
poisoning at the hands of these unregulated peddlers. It's better that these
young girls are now doing dangerous manual labor.

------
rzitex
When will todays criminals learn that they must have a box of donuts and fresh
coffee "complimentary" when they sell lemonade.

------
hsmyers
Stories like this make me wish for a button that says 'Go Viral'---so that I
could push it and take the information to everyone. Idiots who create laws
without regard to consequence and those 'who just follow orders' are a part of
the problem in the Eldridge Cleaver/Charles Rosner sense.

------
bsiemon
Meanwhile an actual crime was committed two blocks away.

------
nicksergeant
Seems to be a fairly common (and ridiculous) occurrence:
<http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20012899-504083.html>

